# Booked presidential suite Kona Hawaiian



## liwarren (Jul 23, 2009)

Has anyone stayed in a presidential suite at the Kona Hawaiian?  Are the presidential suites all will a good view?  Anxious to hear if it was worth the extra points I paid.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 23, 2009)

The ocean is across the street from the resort and behind some building, so it does not have great ocean views.  You might have a distant ocean view.  There is no ocean access from the resort because the shoreline is all lava and the ocean side of the street is lined with private homes and hotels.  We didn't care for the location, but the units are very nice.


----------



## lprstn (Jul 28, 2009)

For beautiful ocean views, I liked Royal Sea Cliff...


----------



## Luanne (Jul 28, 2009)

What exactly is a presidential suite at Kona Hawaiian Village?  I thought all the units were the same.    We just stayed there, for the second time, a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## dwainwri (Aug 5, 2009)

*No Presidential Suites at Kona*

We have just got back from a month in Hawaii - stayed one week at Wyndham Bali Hai on Kauai, 2 weeks at Wyndhama Kona on the Big Island (our favourite island)and our last week (July 21-30) was at Kahana Falls on Maui.

There are no Presidential Suites currently at Kona. The current property is completely developed and all the units are virtually the same -Over the past few weeks, 68 units have been completely refurbished (particularly in the lower part of the resort, around the original pool) - we were very impressed at the scale as it looked like all the furniture and carpets were being replaced. Some of the units also had new electromnics (big screen TVs) being wheeled in. 

The land next to Wynham has never been developed and we heard rumours (not from staff) that Wyndham holds the lease on it so They may be building there in the future.

This is our 2nd visit at Wyndham Kona (both 2-week visits) and we really like the resort - the grounds are amazing. We were also very pleased with our unit (62B) which actually had some ocean view. The only problem we encountered was an ongoing ant problem. You have to be very careful not to leave ANY food out.  We were originally offered unit 40A, right next to the vacant land beside Wyndham but we didn't like the view and the unit felt 'tired' so it is hoped that it will be refurbished soon.

By the way, we had a look at Royal Sea Cliffs just up the street and across the road - It's true that it has MUCH better ocean views than Wyndham Kona but we didn't like the resort - we're never as fond of 'tower' resorts - Kona has ir all over Sea Cliffs because of the beautiful grounds!  Worldmark is also next door to Wyndham Kona - I'm sure the units are nice (we haven't seen them) but there is nothing to the grounds. 

One final complaint about Kona - the concierge group are only interested in signing you up for a tour - very little help or interest there for you otherwise. The Front Desk on the other hand were very accommodating!

We will be happyto go back to Wyndham Kona Village in the future!

Don Wainwright


----------



## liwarren (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you sure there aren't any presidential suites?  I booked one of them online with Wyndham.  The were offering a 2 bedroom deluxe and a 2 bedroom presidential suite.  I used more points for the presidential than the deluxe.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 5, 2009)

"One final complaint about Kona - the concierge group are only interested in signing you up for a tour - very little help or interest there for you otherwise. "

Oh I don't know . . . during my last trip to KHV we enjoyed the free box(es) of choc mac nuts they used to entice us to the "update".  I'm sorta looking forward to that again in September   .  Sure hope they're still doing that!

As for the topic, I have no experience with Presidential Suites, but have stayed at both KHV and RSC and enjoy both for the reasons stated already.  Given the choice of either, I did choose KHV for our next trip.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 5, 2009)

KHV does have presidential suites, and I believe they are more upscale and much nicer.  

I wouldn't necessarily care because the regular masters both have king beds, there is a beautiful lanai, 2 bathrooms, and a washer and dryer.  

Two couples would be very comfortable at KHV.


----------

